# Tip: How to Manage Altitude Adjustment...



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Try getting yourself in better shape before you come?

And also make sure to drink a ton of liquids.... You will probably need literally twice the recommended amount of water for your body weight per day. Don't just hydrate before the trip, hydrate during the trip. I recommend purchasing a camel pak and taking it with you while you ride to have steady hydration. Just remember if your body is telling you it's thirsty, it's already to late, your dehydrating.

Those are the 2 key elements that I know of.... I've been curious if dramamine would help at all.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

I'm from ohio and when I went to breckenridge it was the first time I went somewhere with high altitude and I got a horrible headache and had the dry heaves all night. I got better the next day and then the next year I went to winter park and had no problem even though I did nothing different. For me I guess it was just a first time thing so maybe it will be for you too but I'm not sure. I'm going to steamboat this winter (which will only be my third trip to the rockies) so I guess I will find out if it was just a one time thing or not, but it was six years ago when I went to winter park so its been a long time away from high altitude for me.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Lots of rest on he first day can help. If you can arrive early in the day and just chill in your room for the first day and night you should be good. Dont drink booze or smoke anything. As the above have said water helps a lot. Being fit is not always a factor in whether you get altitude sickness or not.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

From what I understand, altitude sickness can be a somewhat random event for flatlanders. I haven't had any problems going from 400' at home to 10,000' in CO, but I've heard plenty of reports of perfectly healthy and fit people suffering some pretty horrible symptoms. Best bets are to arrive a couple days early (if you can) to take it easy and acclimatize, and avoid alcohol. Sportlegs supplements and Advil help, too.


----------



## blackda9 (Oct 12, 2009)

As every one else has said water is a big help, and having a day or two to get used to the altitude is good. I've used canned oxygen while riding when I start feeling crappy and it seems to help. You can get it online.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

canned oxygen wtf?! lol.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

canned air










but really there is company that sells canned O2. ::: BIG OX :::


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

It's CO's way of telling your sea level ass to get out 


j/k


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> AAA is right. Altitude sickness and it`s more serious counterpart AMS (Acute Mountain Sickness) can strike any time and even gets people who are otherwise acclimated to higher elevations. As a general rule, the best remedy to this is exposure. As mentioned if you can spend some pre riding time at those elevations it really helps. If not, listen to what your body is telling you. On that first day, you may need to ride at a more mellow pace and take more frequent breaks. Lots of water like has been mentioned and I have heard that a lot of people swear by Ginseng. With all of the herbal teas with it in there, at leastthe worst that can happen is it has no effect; perhaps worth a try.


I won't say it works for everybody, but when I first moved to CO, Sobe Tea saved me from some pretty bad headaches. Within 5 mins or so of drinking one my head would already start to feel better.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

john doe said:


> canned air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

- If you have health insurance you can ask your Dr. for a perscrition of Diamox (Diamox (acetazolamide) medical facts from Drugs.com)It gives your blood a slight degree of acidity, which helps it transport oxygen more efficiently throughout your body. This counteracts the effects of altitude sickness, which are caused by a short supply of oxygen in the bloodstream due to the lowered air pressure.

- For the most part just remain hydrated, and ascend slowly with caution. Give you body at least a day in the higher elevation to adjust before you hit the slopes. Natural means of prevention are still the most effective and trustworthy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

best option : drive. don't fly.
if you have to fly, don't drink alcohol/caffeine the day of travel or day after, only plenty of water/juice. and dont' party your first night there. other things you can do is take iron pills for 2 weeks leading up to travel, i think it helps some blood oxygen something or other, I'm not that technical, or cardi train while breathing through a straw, which i dont' think anyone has actually done, but it will simulate less oxygen. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I would have thought flying (provided you stay hydrated) would actually be good. Commercial aircraft cabins are pressurized to 8,000 feet which is much higher that any highways getting to Colorado. Even there, only the passes go up that high. Not saying you are`nt right, I am just surprised.


reason I say that is if I fly, I can go from sea level to base resort altitude in 3 hours. If I drive, I gradually ascend over 10+ hours. not sure if that 7 hours helps at all with adjustment or not, but I'd guess so :dunno:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Erythrocythemia by way of blood packing.

It's a rather extreme fix, but damned if it doesn't work.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> reason I say that is if I fly, I can go from sea level to base resort altitude in 3 hours. If I drive, I gradually ascend over 10+ hours. not sure if that 7 hours helps at all with adjustment or not, but I'd guess so :dunno:


Altitude acclimatization happens over the course of days and weeks, not hours. It's a sucky fact, but it's a fact. :dunno:


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

I think your right about the not flying part. Wolfie i think it works a lot like the pressure differentials in you body after scuba diving. If you remember the aeromedical factors associated with flight from ground school you have to wait so long before going up. Even with cabin pressure being set at approximately 8000 ft you still going from sea level to 8000 ft pressure quick. I'm not a doctor or anything but it makes sense in my mind at least. :laugh:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Ginkgo biloba is supposed to help with this, but I have no personal experience with it. I do know that I have a hell of a time acclimating when I go out West though. I literally start at sea level.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Altitude acclimatization happens over the course of days and weeks, not hours. It's a sucky fact, but it's a fact. :dunno:


I'd agree with that. Maybe I am thinking about ways to avoid 'altitude sickness'...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

*Oxygen Pod is the solution!*

Best and most natural solution out there for conquering altitude sickness is the Oxygen Pod. Taking a few breaths from the Oxygen Pod relieves the awful altitude sickness symptoms, naturally. I swear by it whenever I travel to Colorado. Check it out: Enhance your active life with pure portable oxygen. Introducing POD


----------



## Felice (Jul 3, 2008)

In the end the ideal solution was a simple one: hydration and *some* level of aerobic fitness upon arrival.

We were concerned that we'd lose time in Telluride--we didn't. While I did take a day to be a tourist my husband was up on the slopes the day after our arrival.

Hydration. Sound sleep. Getting as much aerobic fitness as possible.

Simple!

p.s. We did decide to say 'what the heck' and try one of the oxygen pods, just because. We felt no difference --except that our pockets were a few dollars lighter!!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

i am going to Breck later this month. I am going to take CoQ10 supplement before and during the trip, drink tons of water and drink green tea. Also I will not be riding until the second day so hopefully that helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Felice said:


> In the end the ideal solution was a simple one: hydration and *some* level of aerobic fitness upon arrival.
> 
> We were concerned that we'd lose time in Telluride--we didn't. While I did take a day to be a tourist my husband was up on the slopes the day after our arrival.
> 
> ...



A few breaths of oxygen were the only thing that helped me in Telluride the other winter, especially when I was at the top of the mountain about to start my ride. I found it to be totally worth the money!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a real rough time when I went to Breck last year. I'm the type of person that can sleep anywhere, and I couldn't sleep. I was sheet white. Terrible headaches. Bad appetite. Short of breath. I went to an O2 bar, and it didn't help at all. I tried the cans of O2 as well, they really did nothing for me. I drank as much as I could. 2 days and nothing changed. My aunt passed away 2 days into the trip so I had to fly home immediately and never got a chance to go boarding. Honestly though, I'm glad I didn't. I don't know what would have happened. I want to go out west again so badly too. I enjoyed the scenery and I had a good time and everything, but it was also kind of scary for me.


----------

